# Where does Firefox 14 cache youtube videos on disk?



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick question: Where does Firefox 14 cache youtube videos on disk?

I cleaned my firefox cache, watched a 5 min youtube video and then looked in the C:\Users\<User Name>\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxxxx.default folder, but there wasn't any video file. Well, I sorted all files according to Size and tried playing the file with highest size, but it threw error clearly indicating that it is not a video file?!

So, where does Firefox store cached youtube flash(.flv) video files these days? Or is there any other way to "save"(not download again) the cached video?


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

^^it's not saved as .flv file. Just drag the largest cache file in vlc, it might be the video you are looking for.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*



Faun said:


> ^^it's not saved as .flv file. Just drag the largest cache file in vlc, it might be the video you are looking for.


Yea I know that. Thats why I said: "Well, I sorted all files according to Size and tried playing the file with highest size, but it threw error clearly indicating that it is not a video file?!"

Basically, I think video cache files are not "stored" there anymore..hence the absence of it. Can anyone using firefox please check and report?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

Just use opera man. Get the superb YouTube downloader extension, and you are set.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*



Vyom said:


> Just use opera man. Get the superb YouTube downloader extension, and you are set.


Well, I know this. See, I don't want to download video *again*. Technically, the video you watch on youtube gets download on your drive as cache, I'm asking a way to *copy that cache file* so that I don't have to spend my bandwidth and time on downloading the video again..
Remember old times, how we used to copy cache file, rename the extension and done..you have the video. Guess, they screwed up some settings in new firefox. Any way to get it back?



TechnoFan said:


> Quick question: Where does Firefox 14 cache youtube videos on disk?
> 
> I cleaned my firefox cache, watched a 5 min youtube video and then looked in the C:\Users\<User Name>\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxxxx.default folder, but there wasn't any video file. Well, I sorted all files according to Size and tried playing the file with highest size, but it threw error clearly indicating that it is not a video file?!
> 
> So, where does Firefox store cached youtube flash(.flv) video files these days? Or is there any other way to *"save"(not download again)* the cached video?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*



TechnoFan said:


> Well, I know this. See, I don't want to download video *again*. Technically, the video you watch on youtube gets download on your drive as cache, I'm asking a way to *copy that cache file* so that I don't have to spend my bandwidth and time on downloading the video again..
> Remember old times, how we used to copy cache file, rename the extension and done..you have the video. Guess, they screwed up some settings in new firefox. Any way to get it back?


Youtube have changed the cache tech few months back, now some videos are downloaded part by part, 2mb segments, some are downloaded whole, vevo videos have this problem.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use IDM.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2012)

the trick aint working anymore. try some online video downloader.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2012)

For Opera its in user\appdata\local\opera\temp downloads...
Use opera its the best.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Try this app - 'Video Cache Viewer'.

Play offline/Save .flv video files from Web browser cache


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Try this app - 'Video Cache Viewer'.
> 
> Play offline/Save .flv video files from Web browser cache



i use this one...


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Try this app - 'Video Cache Viewer'.
> 
> Play offline/Save .flv video files from Web browser cache



EXACTLY what I needed and much more simplified. Thanks alot.


----------

